# Tagalog-Hindi: Pwedeng asarin si hubby



## likalika

Could not find some of these words in the dictionary so I could not get the context. I realize this is long so I understand if no one can take the time to translate.  

1. hindi pwedeng asarin si hubby...may paplanuhin tayo for Sept. 8

2. sige.. bumalik lang for Sheila (proper name) na tagal kong di inabot dito.

3. Hindi lang pala ako...hanggang ngayon sinusuyo ko pa rin ang (husband) dahil sa pagpunta ko sa San Francisco...(why do you think) hindi ako nakakatambay dito?? Dami ko ng BP, hindi ko na kaya. 

4. talagang hindi pwede...Inggit talaga ako kay Iyay

5. pati


Thanks


----------



## Qcumber

All these words are in my dictionary.


----------



## epistolario

likalika said:


> Could not find some of these words in the dictionary so I could not get the context. I realize this is long so I understand if no one can take the time to translate.
> 
> 1. hindi pwedeng asarin si hubby...may paplanuhin tayo for Sept. 8
> You cannot tease or annoy husband (?)... we are going to plan something for Sept.8
> 
> 2. sige.. bumalik lang for Sheila (proper name) na tagal kong di inabot dito.
> OK ... [someone or I have just] returned to meet Sheila whom I've failed to meet for a long time
> 
> 3. Hindi lang pala ako...hanggang ngayon sinusuyo ko pa rin ang (husband) dahil sa pagpunta ko sa San Francisco...(why do you think) hindi ako nakakatambay dito?? Dami ko ng BP, hindi ko na kaya.
> Not only me... Up to now, I'm still trying to win the favor of [my?] husband because of my trip to San Francisco... I can't stay here for long...I already have lots of BP(?) [and] I can't stand it anymore .
> 
> 4. talagang hindi pwede...Inggit talaga ako kay Iyay
> You really can't or it's really impossible...I really envy Iyay
> 
> 5. pati
> Also
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Pinyot

1. hindi pwedeng asarin si hubby...may paplanuhin tayo for Sept. 8

Hubby here is used as a proper noun/proper name. Instead of using the husband's name, he is referred to as Hubby because the other person(reader) knows who Hubby is.

Example:
A dog owner is talking to his/her dog. The dog has a name but the owner refers to him as "Doggie".
"Doggie isn't feeling well, is he?"


----------

